# vise for bandsaw



## 7thMcD (Dec 10, 2012)

Needed to hold some short pieces of 4-3/4" rounds shaft so made this up did not finish all the pieces and will tap into the v block at a latter date for smaller items..left the plate long hope to make a stop if making multiple parts same size worked very well


----------



## Bill Gruby (Dec 11, 2012)

Great idea. Always looking for a way to hold butt ends.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## wawoodman (Dec 12, 2012)

Bill Gruby said:


> Great idea. Always looking for a way to hold butt ends.
> 
> "Billy G" )



We used to call it a roach clip.

If you can remember the 60's, you weren't really there...


----------

